# Rimor Superbrig rear top marker lights.



## catman15 (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anybody know where the feed to these lights is connected ? One of mine has lost it's feed and I've looked in the rear lamp wiring area but nothing is obvious there.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi 

I've moved your post to the Rimor forum -you might get a response if it's more specific.... :idea:


----------



## catman15 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for that Bognormike, I'm a newbie so still feeling my way around.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no probs. 8) 

being non-generic :roll: I would have the same problem on my Pilote, I assume that the wiring for the side and rear repetears runs from a separate loom?


----------



## catman15 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, the orange side markers work OK. As its a nice day, will go under the back again with a torch. It would be reassuring to know that I'm looking for something that exists in that area though ![/b]


----------



## catman15 (Apr 30, 2011)

Update-the problem is sorted ! After more diligent examination unerneath the rear skirt, I found a channel cut into the plywood of the REAR (NOT side) panel, near the LEFT hand edge. Up this two cables disappear. Following them back, I found that they both go into the LEFT hand tail-lamp unit, and are connected adjacent to the bulb via piggy-back connectors. One of the wires had broken for no good reaon I could see. I twisted and soldered the wire together and EUREKA ! Feed restored. I guessed the second cable up the channel is for the high-level centre lamp and confirmed it by removing the piggy-backs selectively. This could be added to a knowledge base I guess, but I'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well done Catman - and a useful tip for others looking around. Will be held in the Rimor forum.

Hope this was useful to you & you consider subscribing - there's alot more useful stuff around!!


----------

